# HS624 recoil starter discontinued.



## einstein (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a hs624 and my recoil starter has worn out, its the single pawl design that has been discontinued. Does anyone know the part number of the replacement one? Also do i need to replace the pulley start on it so it will fit? Any help is greatly appreciated. My recoil starter caught on the pulley and it completely destroyed the recoil starter. 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this the unit that was destroyed ?

https://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/hs624k1-ta-a-honda-snowblower-made-in-japan-sn-szaj-2000001-to-szaj-2021945/recoil-starter-1/

It looks like some portions of it are still available


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you check boats.net?


----------



## einstein (Nov 24, 2017)

vermont 007 yes that is the exact part, number 3 is destroyed, and is not available. Is it possible to just change out to a newer model and new bucket?


----------



## einstein (Nov 24, 2017)

Could i buy something like this which replaces the recoil and the starter cup with a newer model one? First issue i have ever had with my snowblower in 7 plus years.

Matt


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

#3 is available on some 624's on boats. not sure your exact part. i would also like to know if that whole amazon recoil would work on the 624. i have one too.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here you go, complete assembly, no need to disassemble/reassemble and have some spares at the same time. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RECOIL-STA...107787?hash=item4410b5858b:g:GWoAAOSwz71ZQJbm


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats dirt cheap for oem honda


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Better to purchase the complete housing and recoil starter assembly with a new one.


----------

